# How do I rep people



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

As title says how do I rep another member?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

That little star at the bottom of their post to the right of the triangle with the exclamation mark in.


----------



## FlashUK (Aug 8, 2014)

zasker said:


> That little star at the bottom of their post to the right of the triangle with the exclamation mark in.


Left


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Dumb question but what is a "rep"?

The only reps i do are in the gym!! :laugh:


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

This thread stole my gains.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

FlashUK said:


> Left


Thanks... Tis a good job I knew what I meant.


----------



## FlashUK (Aug 8, 2014)

zasker said:


> Thanks... Tis a good job I knew what I meant.


No probs. I got your back bro.


----------

